# Flipkung 3g Mod



## Gardengroove (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi folks,

A small update on my progress on making slingshots. Now that I have a bit free time I can enjoy shooting and making them








A month ago a purchased 2 FlipKung cores from Nathan and some other shooting stuff. I decided I wanted three different wood types laminated to the core. My choice was: Macassar Ebony, Amarello and Rosewood Bahia for the palmswells.















To save some money I decided to buy "defective" FlipKungs from Nathan. They have minor nicks and dents from the machining process which isn't a problem at all. I would have had to sand a lot of to get a very shiny and perfect surface on the metal. Only equipped with handtools this time and the fact that stainless steel is a pain to work I made a compromise and decided to leave the imperfections. After all I like them now





























As I only have shot flatbands OTT so far now I can shoot all different types and styles which I am really looking forward to. At this time the catty is equipped with some 1745s Chinese style. Plenty much power behind this setup. Accuracy isn't the best yet as I will have to acclimate first.















The FlipKung hasn't a finish on yet, it only has been in a linseed oil bath for 3 days. It's still sweating as from time to time oil is coming to the surface. I thought the contrast between the red palmswells and the yellow body would come out better. Perhaps a spacer in between would have been handy? I also don't understand why the right fork tip has darkened so much. Perhaps my linseed oil isn't the best anymore because I reused it several times by now for different slingshots. Nevertheless I am quite happy with the result and I hope you like it too.
Pics aren't the best I know. Its's raining outside and I dont have good lighting conditions in here. When the slingshot is finished I will take some better pictures outdoors.









On the right is a Bill Hays' inspired MiniHunter (thanks for that cool design by the way) I was shooting recently. Love the natural latex bands for target shooting. It's a boardcut from a wood named "prunus padus". Some sort of cherry. Palmswell is plum. Thing is this kind of tree was on my property and sick so I had to cut it down. I also have gathered a few very nice forks from that tree. I am looking forward on my first natural which will be my next project.

Greetings, Simon


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

nice


----------



## brainleak (Nov 9, 2011)

Very nice, good choices on the wood combination. looks great


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Two thumbs from me, for your fantastic work,
Greetings to you. Mr.Teh


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

Excellent job!

The Flipkung frame is a, most accurate frame for me. I use it as a pattern, every chance I get

Bill


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

they came out nice!! I wouldn't worry too much about the dark tip, it looks like a transition from early wood to late wood.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Very nice work Simon! I bet it has a great feel in the hand. I am not familiar with the rosewood you used for the palmswell. It looks similar to a wood called marblewood(not sure of the genus). I would imagine that it will 'mellow' in color with age and in a short time look even better. You did a really good job on the whole thing.

Did you add any weight to the fork tips or handle? If not, you can on the next frame to help facilitate your preferred shooting style. I have weighted the cavities on the fork tip with lead shot in order to initiate a 'flip' upon release. I can't say if it helped, but it certainly did not hurt.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

real nice job there buddy.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Fantastic job. That look awesome.


----------



## Gardengroove (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks for the comments. I'm happy you like it.
@Nathan: No, haven't done this yet. As you asked I remembered you mentioned it in one of your videos. I'll try this out one the other FlipKung. Did you melt the lead shot or did you just put them in the cavity and fix it with glue?

Greetings, Simon.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Quite nice. It's always interesting to see different interpretations.


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

I ended up not putting and weight it mine when I modded it, but I was able to fit about 25 1/4" steel balls in the upper section. They fit tight and the epoxy would have held them well I think.


----------

